
With Big Data, Companies Can Predict Employee Success Success Before They Start - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.fastcompany.com/3014837/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/with-big-data-companies-can-predict-your-success-before-yo
======
sockgrant
It'd be fascinating (or scary?) to see some data from Google. They've been
data mining employees to make some form of performance calculations for awhile
now.

